# Pickled Eggs vs "Normal" boiled Eggs -  Nutritional difference?



## David_1966 (Dec 16, 2009)

Not about to live on a diet of pickled eggs , but was wondering how they compare nutritionally against "normal" boiled eggs?

Say, on a scale of 1 to 10 (10 being a normal hard boiled egg).

Just wondering if pickling takes any / all the good "stuff" (protein and um, errr Vitamins? ) out of the egg.

Cheers


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 16, 2009)

10 - according to one of the egg folks' website


----------



## David_1966 (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheers for that link as well


----------



## an_apple_a_day (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd say 10 !


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 8, 2010)

You'd think they would pick up some salt (etc) from the pickling solution.


----------

